# What's your rabbit hole?



## Silver (26/12/17)

Was chatting to @Rob Fisher today about the various "rabbit holes" of vaping.

By rabbit hole I am referring to getting so far into something with so much enthusiasm. It can be a dangerous thing in terms of time and cost but at the end of the day its mostly all about fun and can be very rewarding. Lets face it, vaping offers such a wide spectrum of rabbit holes for enthusiasts like us.

Here are some of the main vaping "rabbit holes":


The *commercial juice rabbit hole* - buying lots of juices and not being able to resist that new juice that has something different. Chasing that perfect flavour.

The *coil building rabbit hole* - making fancy coils. Equipment, special wire, special techniques. Fused Claptons, aliens, staggered fused, stapled framed... Chasing the elusive perfect vape.

The *DIY rabbit hole* - oh my word, this is a deep hole. So many concentrates, so many recipes, endless possibilities. Scales, sorting systems, recipe software. Chasing that perfect mix and tailoring it to your taste.

The *vaping* *gear rabbit hole* - you cant resist trying out all the newest and latest gear. A lot may be hyped but there are true gems in between. Mechs, squonkers, drippers, tanks. Even drip tips!
Oh, there is one more 

The *ECIGSSA rabbit hole* - the content here is deep and rich. Pearls and gems scattered all over. The folk here are amazing. So helpful. You are so addicted that you cannot resist checking out whats going on, who's doing what and who received what. Its a deep hole and sort of pulls you in deeper into the other holes. Can be problematic. But can also be very satisfying.
*
Which hole(s) do you find yourself in? 
And how deep in are you? 
Is it too late - are you in too deep? Lol. *

Comment below and also take part in the poll... (On a normal browser, not tapatalk)



*

*

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (26/12/17)

The forum is probably the worst culprit for me. Even when I'm not mixing or buying gear... I have no reason to stay away here! Haha
So much going on and too many interesting people to talk to and learn from. Such a time consumer! 

DIY is probably my worst rabbit hole as far as products are concerned. I'm up to about 170 unique concentrates since starting in August. 
It gets out of hand so quickly. But it's great fun and very rewarding! 

I did not select gear because I feel I've reached a good point as far as my gear is concerned. I'll still try out new things from time to time but I don't have that nagging feeling that I'm searching for something better anymore. I'm very happy where I am

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

On my side

Definitely the commercial juice rabbit hole for me. I just love buying new juices and trying them out. And reviewing them if i can. We have such great talent locally that i mostly buy local juices now. I love this hole and dont think i will ever get out of it...

On the coil building, i was very enthusiastic with simple coils and have tried a fair amount of wires and variables. But i havent gotten into making exotic coils, dont think i will though.

My DIY journey has just begun. I can see this is an extremely deep hole and i am quite nervous of that. Lets see how it goes, i fear if i go in there I wont come out....

Vaping gear - i have gotten my fair share of mods and atties. But over the last year or so I have been far more selective on this front. My gear i have works well for me and i am happy. I still get an itch every now and then - and i sometimes cave in to fomo, but id say Im not too deep in. Unlike Mr Fisher 

ECIGSSA - well, being a member of the Admin and Mod team, I am in very deep. This forum has sucked up more time than I would want to admit - but it has been very instrumental in helping me stop smoking - and i do love the interactions with the amazing people on here. So I am not coming out of this hold for a while...

Too many rabbit holes, too little time.... Lol

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/12/17)

Coil for sure

Ecigssa well, sure my total time spent on the site will prove that

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (26/12/17)

Houston, we may have a problem!

I think mine is definitely DIY, there are so many recipies and so little time, and that 1 concentrate that you need to order that turns into 10, because it is for another recipy, and then you see another recipy and you're 1 short again! Reorder, and then............ repeat. Rule 1!

Hardware wise I'm sorted and will be doing some adjustments in the new year, the BB has opened a flavour door of note, just to fine-tune the experience.

ECIGSSA -have to keep on checking just for in case, you never know, but it is the best one. So many interesting people and so many opinions, and I get all this knowledge for free, for gratis and for nothing!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (26/12/17)

Commercial Juice Rabbit Hole - but I'm in the process of bringing that under control with my new policy of A Bottle for a Bottle. I may not open a bottle of untried juice, until an opened bottle is finished. Thus, I spent yesterday and today vaping one flavour only, just to finish the bottle. Tomorrow will be THE DAY 

My other rabbit hole is, without doubt, this forum. If I don't have any alerts I refresh the page - just in case. If there aren't any new posts in my areas of interest, I check back again a few mins. later! My entire life has been put on hold since I joined about 3 months ago!! This too has to be brought under control - next year...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/12/17)

Silver said:


> Was chatting to @Rob Fisher today about the various "rabbit holes" of vaping.
> 
> By rabbit hole I am referring to getting so far into something with so much enthusiasm. It can be a dangerous thing in terms of time and cost but at the end of the day its mostly all about fun and can be very rewarding. Lets face it, vaping offers such a wide spectrum of rabbit holes for enthusiasts like us.
> 
> ...



Interesting thread and poll, @Silver ! But that image ... oooh ... makes me dizzy!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Friep (26/12/17)

My deepest rabbit hole is diy e juice. I enjoy mixing alot making other's recipes tinkering with my own always on the hunt for the perfect vape.

The next rabbit hole that I am only starting to get into is the coil building rabbit hole. Can't wait till I am back home to start building better coils with the help and generosity of @KZOR. Also on the hunt for the perfect vape in the perfect rda with this.

The vaping gear rabit hole is currently a more shallow hole. But I struggle to resist the call of a new rda. Currently I have a bucket list of gear that I want to obtain and working towards that. 2017 was a good year for my vape gear I obtained a few items in my bucket list.

The ECIGSSA hole is deep extremely addicted to this forum. Constantly checking new content. After the last jhb vape meet it's nice to be able to put faces behind the posts and to see wat these awesome people are upto. Currently I am over exited for vapecon 2018 just because there is a lot of people on this forum that I know now and can meet and great on the day. The generosity and the enthusiasm on this forum is addictive and one thing thats a sure win for me. No one ever criticize here every one is always willing to assist and take the time to help you achieve what you want to in a positive way. The vibe on this forum is just amazing. 

Great thread @Silver.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (27/12/17)

“Where is that darn flavour rabbit?! I know he’s around here somewhere! I’ll find you and your near perfect tasting flavours!” - Yep, the Commercial Juice Rabbit Hole for me.  

Of course, I also find myself in the ECIGSSA Rabbit Hole. I love this place. 

And fairly soon I imagine I’ll be diving down the Coil Building Rabbit Hole.. watch this space.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (27/12/17)

They are ALL my rabbit holes! Making one huge hole in my savings! Hahaha but I love it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/12/17)

DIY Juice making has been my rabbit hole since I started vaping. I probably have about 30 odd concentrates which I have bought as at the time I thought 'I want to make this and that and this one', etc. but are as of today still unopened.

The new rabbit hole I am finding myself in is the coil building one. Very, very much a noob still with that but getting better. Gonna make my first claptons tonight... Kind excited about it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF (27/12/17)

DIY Juice
Ecigssa
Vaping gear (If I look at what I have accumulated, I tend to have a thing for Reos)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (28/12/17)

Silver said:


> Was chatting to @Rob Fisher today about the various "rabbit holes" of vaping.
> 
> By rabbit hole I am referring to getting so far into something with so much enthusiasm. It can be a dangerous thing in terms of time and cost but at the end of the day its mostly all about fun and can be very rewarding. Lets face it, vaping offers such a wide spectrum of rabbit holes for enthusiasts like us.
> 
> ...


My whole life has been one deep rabbit hole. As an athlete I obsessed on my gear,as a bass player, well my music room rivals a small music store and I could stock a vape shop with all the gear I own.To say the least I never do activities I enjoy at half measure.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/12/17)

My wife calls me an addict 

My fone is glued to my hand waiting the next post in 'bumpety bump vape mail' or 'what's in your hand right now'.. when I'm nt there I'm on for sale threads hunting down a next bargain. Well I hav2 admit I'm pretty deep in as 1 day very recently I forgot my fone at home whilst bein out for a few hours and I literally had anxiety the whole damn time

As far as vape gear is concerned,well I've recently aquire some high quality gear and it seems the bug has bitten. But lucky for me .. my wife isn't a pushover so it was quickly put to rest lol. Without her I'd probably spend every cent i have on high end gear. #therushisreal 



sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

@Room Fogger made a chirp that he was way down the DIY rabbit hole and had gotten a larger shovel.
Made me laugh...

But in all honesty, some of these rabbit holes of vaping are seriously large...

You see, they start out as fairly small holes in the surface, big enough to go in and entice you - but not enough to intimidate







Then, as you get in, you discover that it gets much, much bigger!!!






And when you look back - you realise you are now quite far in and there's no turning back. It's like an echanted world, lots of large caverns... even water... lots of paths to choose from...







Best part is you meet other explorers down there and you help each other to navigate...







And I believe that when you finally get to the end, there are rewards for the brave 
Can't confirm because I am nowhere near the end... I'm still near the top.....







*Wishing all ECIGSSA forumites a happy new year. May 2018 be a great one for you all! *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (31/12/17)

@Silver Brilliant post!!!! You should get a medal for it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Brilliant post!!!! You should get a medal for it!



Lol, thanks @Hooked 
I love pictures and annotating them - to tell a story...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/17)

@Silver , looking at the rewards I am going to have to start digging a little faster. 

Happy New Year to the admin and all of the extended family on ECIGSSA, may 2018 be the year we have all been dreaming of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @Hooked
> I love pictures and annotating them - to tell a story...



@Silver That's fantastic - it's so creative of you! Maybe you could tell do that about your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> @Room Fogger made a chirp that he was way down the DIY rabbit hole and had gotten a larger shovel.
> Made me laugh...
> 
> But in all honesty, some of these rabbit holes of vaping are seriously large...
> ...


Where is this? I MUST go there. 
Sudwana caves perhaps?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Christos said:


> Where is this? I MUST go there.
> Sudwana caves perhaps?



Haha @Christos 
Its a mystery - the secret rabbit holes amd caverns of vaping

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> Haha @Christos
> Its a mystery - the secret rabbit holes amd caverns of vaping


Noooooooooo! 
I must know

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Christos said:


> Noooooooooo!
> I must know



Its not anywhere specific @Christos - just random pics I found
I dont even know

But

It can be wherever you want it to be

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (31/12/17)

Silver said:


> Its not anywhere specific @Christos - just random pics I found
> I dont even know
> 
> But
> ...


Sudwana caves. First Saturday of every month they did a 6 hour trip into the caves. 

Need 15 people minimum. 
Been meaning to do this for the past 10 years.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caramia (1/1/18)

Christos said:


> Sudwana caves. First Saturday of every month they did a 6 hour trip into the caves.
> 
> Need 15 people minimum.
> Been meaning to do this for the past 10 years.


That would be "Sudwala" Caves in Mpumalanga, en route to Sabie, as opposed to "Sodwana" - a small holiday, fishing and diving town/village in Northern Kwazulu Natal.
The Echo Caves in Limpopo is also magnificent, as are the Cango Caves in Oudtshoorn - simply spectacular!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (1/1/18)

Caramia said:


> That would be "Sudwala" Caves in Mpumalanga, en route to Sabie, as opposed to "Sodwana" - a small holiday, fishing and diving town/village in Northern Kwazulu Natal.
> The Echo Caves in Limpopo is also magnificent, as are the Cango Caves in Oudtshoorn - simply spectacular!


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/18)

Not sure if you've seem this thread @Hardtail1969 , but your VUD reminds me of the Vaping Gear rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (19/1/18)

Did both the Sudwala caves and Echo caves whilst on honeymoon - both are epic and well worth the trip. Thanks for posting those pics and bringing back some happy memories @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (19/1/18)

Making the perfect juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hardtail1969 (23/1/18)

Silver said:


> Not sure if you've seem this thread @Hardtail1969 , but your VUD reminds me of the Vaping Gear rabbit hole



Spelunking isn’t it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (23/1/18)

Silver said:


> Not sure if you've seem this thread @Hardtail1969 , but your VUD reminds me of the Vaping Gear rabbit hole



But mine ...

Gear gear gear...
Juice juice 
Diy

Sigh...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (23/1/18)

Rabbit hole? what "rabbit hole"? I can stop anytime, just need two more squonkers and then I will have enough.


December 2015 on the left to January 2018 on the right.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (16/7/18)

There's been a bit of discussion in the Intro thread on whether we should explain the rabbit hole to @Metal_Geo now or later.

Just pointing this thread out to you @Metal_Geo , take a look from the beginning.

Will also probably be a good laugh for those who havent seen it yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal_Geo (16/7/18)

@Silver doing some spelunking I see! We only do that in mines, where there's.. Ahh.. I can't think of anything that makes it nearly as fun as spelunking ;p

Coils! I choose coils! Them things are damn awesome man! And gear, because the Smok is great but the options on the internet seem to be endless! Had an adventure changing the rok on my smok (coil) this morning - 3 youtube vids later and I now know how the tank comes apart. Another vid to get it back together

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (16/7/18)

Metal_Geo said:


> @Silver doing some spelunking I see! We only do that in mines, where there's.. Ahh.. I can't think of anything that makes it nearly as fun as spelunking ;p
> 
> Coils! I choose coils! Them things are damn awesome man! And gear, because the Smok is great but the options on the internet seem to be endless! Had an adventure changing the rok on my smok (coil) this morning - 3 youtube vids later and I now know how the tank comes apart. Another vid to get it back together


Spoken like a true vaper, the lights you see below you is just us digging deeper! You will catch up. Welcome, the passages are varied, but it is a great journey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/7/18)

Juice and more juice. Some women buy shoes or handbags - I buy juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (16/7/18)

Hooked said:


> Juice and more juice. Some women buy shoes or handbags - I buy juice


I think you’re getting better value for money, have you seen what some shoes look like, and then the pricing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (16/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I think you’re getting better value for money, have you seen what some shoes look like, and then the pricing!


Them shoes is HE @Room Fogger! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/7/18)

My rabbit hole? Singular?










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (15/11/18)

Bumping this thread for the benefit of newer members

For some, vaping is just something to replace smoking with - and potentially a means to quit altogether.

For many of us enthusiasts here on the forum, vaping is filled with some dangerous but delightful rabbit holes 
Enter at your own risk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JB1987 (15/11/18)

I have two rabbit holes... first diy juice as I always find another new interesting recipe and am always missing 1 or 2 ingredients, at least this is the cheaper one of the two. Second is hardware, mostly drippers, always seeking the perfect vape. Even though I'm getting top notch flavour from my rda's I always think the unicorn is out there. Luckily most of my budget goes to DIY juice so I only buy gear about 3 times a year but I have owned and sold plenty over the last 6 years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/18)

Solar Storms and Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/18)

JB1987 said:


> I have two rabbit holes... first diy juice as I always find another new interesting recipe and am always missing 1 or 2 ingredients, at least this is the cheaper one of the two. Second is hardware, mostly drippers, always seeking the perfect vape. Even though I'm getting top notch flavour from my rda's I always think the unicorn is out there. Luckily most of my budget goes to DIY juice so I only buy gear about 3 times a year but I have owned and sold plenty over the last 6 years.



I hear you on the thinking that a better vape is out there somewhere @JB1987 
The quest for the better vape! 
I have managed to constrain myself well over the past year or two - i have only bought a few devices and am mostly very happy and satisfied with what I have. But after a while and seeing the comments of others that curiosity always comes back...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (15/11/18)

Silver said:


> I hear you on the thinking that a better vape is out there somewhere @JB1987
> The quest for the better vape!
> I have managed to constrain myself well over the past year or two - i have only bought a few devices and am mostly very happy and satisfied with what I have. But after a while and seeing the comments of others that curiosity always comes back...



Thats my problem as well @Silver , I don't by nearly the amount of gear that I used to and when I do it's fairly middle range but curiosity sometimes gets the better of me. I very recently got an Intake RTA after nearly 2 years of dripping and squonking and I'm so impressed by how far they've come that I'm curious as to what else is out there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (15/11/18)

Just to add, I have realised that I don't really care about the fancy bells and whistles of the new devices, give me a mech or pwm mod and I'm happy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/11/18)

JB1987 said:


> Just to add, I have realised that I don't really care about the fancy bells and whistles of the new devices, give me a mech or pwm mod and I'm happy.



I agree to a large extent - if something works well for you now and you are happy - then why change it?
However, I suppose I could have said that about my SVD and IGO-L dripper back in 2014. The feeling I got when I vaped Five Pawns Bowdens Mate on it was amazing. I thought I was in heaven! And look how things have evolved since! Hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (15/11/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> My rabbit hole? Singular?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you forgot about the proverbial rabbit hole that Alice went into...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (15/11/18)

Juice, juice and more juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/11/18)

Hooked said:


> Juice, juice and more juice!


And more mods lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Beserker786 (15/11/18)

Started DIY this year, and forever finding concentrates I need

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (16/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> And more mods lol



Actually, not. Since I got my iJust3s I'm really happy, although I wouldn't say no to a fourth one, which I could dedicate to chocolate. I won't buy another new one though ... perhaps one will surface in the Classifieds at some stage. 

I also really like the look of Eleaf's new Amnis - so sleek! But no ... I'm not going to buy it.... maybe Eleaf will have a comp!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/18)

I envy your attitude @Hooked . Deep down I truly believe it is the correct attitude to have.

I have toned down on the buying front but from time to time I let my guard down.

If something is not measurably and objectively better then why buy it ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (16/11/18)

Agreed @Hooked and @Puff the Magic Dragon , I only buy what I need and not what I want.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Agreed @Hooked and @Puff the Magic Dragon , I only buy what I need and not what I want.



But want and need is the same thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Agreed @Hooked and @Puff the Magic Dragon , I only buy what I need and not what I want.



Good attitude. 

To tell you the truth even the items that have fallen into the category of "what I want" have dwindled.

If the prospective purchase is not substantially* better* than what I have....I don't want it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Good attitude.
> 
> To tell you the truth even the items that have fallen into the category of "what I want" have dwindled.
> 
> If the prospective purchase is not substantially* better* than what I have....I don't want it.


Same here, I'm starting to have doubts about getting a squonk mod. Why change things if it's all going well with non squonk mods? Maybe I should rather get an rta - thinking the Kensei rta.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/11/18)

@RainstormZA and @Puff the Magic Dragon, 

I'm afraid I can't take credit for having a good attitude. It's simply a case of my wants/needs now being satisfied and therefore there is no compelling desire to buy another mod.

@JurgensSt said that want and needs are the same thing. Literally speaking of course they're not, but psychologically they are. If you really, really want something it does become a need. But if that need is met, the underlying want is removed. If you've just had a satisfying meal, you won't have another one - though you could have dessert!

For me, the iJust 3 has satisfied my wants/needs 100%. If I bought another iJust 3, that would be a greedy second helping (and as i said, if one comes one way I'll raise my hand for seconds! If bought the Amnis, that would be the dessert.

So what I'm saying is that if anyone keeps on buying mods, it's because their wants/needs have not yet been satisfied. The tummy isn't full yet. One could liken it to dating too. You might have dated a few people before you met THE ONE. And you knew - you just knew - that you need look no further. Well, I've met THE ONE - the iJust 3!

The same applies to juice. I will eventually meet THE ONE, just as @Rob Fisher has.

EDIT:
I said I won't buy the Amnis - but I'll certainly try to win one!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/4/19)

Welcome to the rabbit hole @CJB85 
I saw your other thread.

Lots of folk down there - far below
So get your torch and abseiling equipment ready for the first descent
First stop is a nice little cavern about 30m down - there's a few folks chattering there
Apparently there are beers and refreshments at the 2nd stop.

But the hole is very deep and it will take agest to get to the bottom. I am nowhere near the bottom but I am loving the descent...



PS - Check out the first page of this thread... and please answer the poll above.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/4/19)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole @CJB85
> I saw your other thread.
> 
> Lots of folk down there - far below
> ...


Lol I thought that involved Alice and the Mad Hatter... Plus potions, the Cheshire cat and vaping caterpillar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole @CJB85
> I saw your other thread.
> 
> Lots of folk down there - far below
> ...



Love your creative writing @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Love your creative writing @Silver!



Thank you @Hooked !
Coming from you with your experience in writing and editing I take it as a big compliment

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (8/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I thought that involved Alice and the Mad Hatter... Plus potions, the Cheshire cat and vaping caterpillar



Oh we got potions. Lots of them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (8/4/19)

Adephi said:


> Oh we got potions. Lots of them.


The blue pill makes you bigger.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (8/4/19)

Christos said:


> The blue pill makes you bigger.



Thats the wrong potion.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (8/4/19)

Adephi said:


> Thats the wrong potion.


My bad. 
I forgot thats only at stop 69 on the journey.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)

Christos said:


> My bad.
> I forgot thats only at stop 69 on the journey.



Damn, will have to get a Tux then, sounds like a real Stiff affair down at the lower levels...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (9/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Damn, will have to get a Tux then, sounds like a real Stiff affair down at the lower levels...


Yes Sir. It definitely gets hairy!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (9/4/19)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole @CJB85
> I saw your other thread.
> 
> Lots of folk down there - far below
> ...


Thank you, happy to be here... thankfully neither heights, nor the dark scare me... bad joice might, lol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (9/4/19)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole @CJB85
> I saw your other thread.
> 
> Lots of folk down there - far below
> ...


Hmmm, I just had a look at the poll and can't tick an honest box yet... I will revisit this one in a month or two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (9/4/19)

Diy vape gear hole...
Diy mods...


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/19)

@StephenE - check out this thread when you get a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/19)

Say no more!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (26/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Say no more!
> View attachment 173108



Drip tip rabbit hole!
All shapes, sizes, colours and materials
Rob understands how a tip can make all the difference !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (26/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Say no more!
> View attachment 173108



Those are some of the nicest ones you ever bought uncle...

I will buy a mod to suit the 2nd one from left in a heart beat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arra (30/7/19)

My rabbit hole would be menthol juices. It's at a point where i dont dont buy other types of juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (30/7/19)

Coffee juice is still my rabbit hole!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/5/20)

@volcom27101982 , check out this thread
Read it from the first page
It explores the various rabbit holes in vaping
Many of us are far down it, where it’s dark and we need torches to see where we are going
Hehe

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## mstrauss003 (17/5/20)

Just discovered this thread today. And must admit, since joining a month ago, I have fallen in 3 of those rabbit holes already. I think the forum being one of the deepest. I have gotten a lot of info hear and already learned a heap (The heap might be because of all the digging).

the second is DIY juice. I was always scepticle about it, but since I joined the forum, I realized how easy it is. So I have already made three purchases of DIY juice baskets. Still waiting on the first order which contains nic and the last order which I ordered yesterday. The nic is the only part that I am really missing now. But this hole is already getting pretty deep. Have to stop digging for now I guess.

The other hole is gear...but did not get too deep in that yet...might begin to dig again when the shops open up. But must say, I have prioritized my “wish” list to make sure what I am after instead of just buying and hoping it works. This forum has given me a lot of info and I am thankful for that!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (17/5/20)

mstrauss003 said:


> Just discovered this thread today. And must admit, since joining a month ago, I have fallen in 3 of those rabbit holes already. I think the forum being one of the deepest. I have gotten a lot of info hear and already learned a heap (The heap might be because of all the digging).
> 
> the second is DIY juice. I was always scepticle about it, but since I joined the forum, I realized how easy it is. So I have already made three purchases of DIY juice baskets. Still waiting on the first order which contains nic and the last order which I ordered yesterday. The nic is the only part that I am really missing now. But this hole is already getting pretty deep. Have to stop digging for now I guess.
> 
> The other hole is gear...but did not get too deep in that yet...might begin to dig again when the shops open up. But must say, I have prioritized my “wish” list to make sure what I am after instead of just buying and hoping it works. This forum has given me a lot of info and I am thankful for that!!



Good to hear @mstrauss003
There is a big mine of very valuable info here on the forum
A challenge is that it’s spread out and sometimes difficult to find
It’s not easy to categorize everything neither is it easy to ask folk to post in the right categories or sub forums
So you have to read. And use the search function. Otherwise for hardcore searching, use Google and preface your search with ECIGSSA (I don’t remember the exact syntax of the query) but it’s very powerful

Almost any gear will have been spoken about here on the forum. And there’s a lot of DIY info too

When in doubt ask us and feel free to post your questions. The experienced vapers here are normally more than willing to help out or give you their advice. Someone here is bound to have experience in something you are considering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (17/5/20)

Mine : not so much juice, I have very simple tastes there although I do like to DIY, but I do have a fascination with tanks/RDA/RDTA. I just have to understand how they work and the principles behind them. I also had a trepidation about them and getting the builds right. Now I find myself enjoying the builds and am not afraid to stuff up. I enjoy the science behind the coil building although I am at a very simple stage.

I have reasonable understanding of Ohms law as I build my own aux systems for camping. Dual battery systems and solar for vehicles and trailer.

@Silver Thanks for this thread, really good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/20)

Dvarw Rabbit Hole!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/20)

Red Pill Rabbit hole!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Slick (17/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Pill Rabbit hole!
> View attachment 196269


@Rob Fisher I am very curious to know how much of Red Pill you have left? I understand that you might not want to divulge such secret information during the lockdown but it's worth a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/20)

Slick said:


> @Rob Fisher I am very curious to know how much of Red Pill you have left? I understand that you might not want to divulge such secret information during the lockdown but it's worth a try



@Slick suffice to say if they don't open up on the 1st of June I am in deep crapolla!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/20)

And the first batch of juice to come from Vapour Mountain after lockdown is some 50/50 Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/8/20)

Just tagging fellow rabbit hole entrant @Intuthu Kagesi 
Check out this thread
Start on page 1
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/8/20)

Silver said:


> Just tagging fellow rabbit hole entrant @Intuthu Kagesi
> Check out this thread
> Start on page 1
> Enjoy it



Thanks for the tag Silver 

You vapers are crazy ... O wait, that's me too  ... 
So my "hole", currently ... that would be this forum as it supports everything vaping related, to which there are many related holes, and coffee, did I mention coffee, O ... and I really enjoy good coffee and my bikes, and single malt and couch rugby, (in no specific order)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/8/20)

"borrowed" from @Adelphi

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (26/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Coffee juice is still my rabbit hole!



And still is, but oh ... I have only a few ones left in my Untried box ... 

Actually all juice is my rabbit hole, but not as much now as when I started vaping. Nowadays I'll try something new if it really takes my fancy, but I've eventually (after 5 years of vaping!!) found a few favourites (and some new ones have been added to my Favourites).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/8/20)

Wanna go down deep into the hole ... Ever thought of owning a 3D printer and creating your own vape mod?
If you don’t fancy creating your own, you could just fork out some $2,500 to get vaping with this sexy little beast ...

The Magic Valley Vapour SX350J Dual Mod is apparently a bronze and glass mod, designed to utilise TWO? 22mm Fat Daddy Vapes 510 connectors capable of 35A continuous apiece  ... has a deck thickness of just under 2.5mm, and in spite of it's complexity and compact form factor, allows for battery changes without the use of any tools. It's slightly more than 90mm in height, and is some 60mm thick at its centre, (it's thickest point). There's no mention of any electronics, and you'll still have to invest in a couple of decks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (27/8/20)

Im still in the early stage of vaping so for me the RABBIT HOLE is still big. But i guess the deeper i get the narrower the hole will get hopefully lol. Still a few things i need and want think its more a want than a need. But as the months go on i will build up on the things i need specially juice a person can never have too much juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (28/4/21)

Hello, ... is anyone there?

I am in this rabbit hole and I keep hearing voices. These are some of the things I am hearing.

*"Why, sometimes I've believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast."*
What, like getting huge clouds from an MTL device ?

*"It's no use going back to yesterday, because I was a different person then."*
This is so true ...... now I DL only

*"We're all mad here."*
This is something I know from my first day here, it is not necessarily a bad thing, in fact if we ever get out of the hole you should embrace a side of you that is quirky and unpredictable, and maybe when you get back to reality, you'll want to take a little of that with you.

*"It takes all the running you can do, to keep in the same place. If you want to get somewhere else, you must run at least twice as fast as that!"
*
Now here is a quote that really applies to vaping, 10 years go I vaped and blew vapour, 10 years later I am doing the same, am I mad ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

